# Slot car tracks



## long (Jul 22, 2005)

looking for slot car tracks in Franklin, Tennessee


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Don't recall seeing any members from TN. You can always check the Bay.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

There is a yahoo group formed by some folks in middle Tennessee. There are some club tracks in Nashville and Columbia, and a commercial track in Spring Hill (though the HO track may not be in operation long).

You can check out the group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TennesseeHORacing/

Patrick


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

You need to get in touch with Ron Fields Sr. He is hosting a big HO scale racing event on Labor Day weekend. He is near Bristol, TN. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------

